# Cordless Angle Drill



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

Is a cordless angle drill worth getting? or completely useless.

I will be doing some remodeling and might need to drill some studs for cabling. I am no professional, so the I don't need a heavy duty one. But will a cordless be a waste of money?

I have one of these: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00911576000P?keyword=angle+drill


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

If you already own one, why ask us?


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

maybe a little bit of buyers remorse. Just wanna make sure I made the right decision, or if I should've spent the extra money. I haven't opened it yet, so I can exchange for something with more power.

I'm asking because you guys are the experts. Because you guys have more experience and can tell me the what the right tool for the situation is. At least that's what I thought this forum is for. I apologize if I've stepped on anyones toes, I'm just trying to learn.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have both of these. I use them both. A right angle drill is awfully handy when nothing else fits. Only you know how much value a tool has to you and whether you are getting the right bang for YOUR buck.

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=6138

http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=27


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

acerunner said:


> maybe a little bit of buyers remorse. Just wanna make sure I made the right decision, or if I should've spent the extra money. I haven't opened it yet, so I can exchange for something with more power.
> 
> I'm asking because you guys are the experts. Because you guys have more experience and can tell me the what the right tool for the situation is. At least that's what I thought this forum is for.
> 
> ...


You don't need to apologize. Your first post was a little vague, no biggie. Your Craftsman drill is rated at 150 in. lbs. torque. That is a light duty rating. It would work fine for small applications. You may find it sitting on the shelf quite a bit. In a stud bay for an occasional hole a regular drill with a Bosch stubby spade bit would work well. 

For the average type job around the house or light remodel, you may not need it. 

Km


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

acerunner said:


> Is a cordless angle drill worth getting? or completely useless quote]
> 
> IMO an angle drill can be a time saver in tight spots so I might recommend it especially since you have invested into the C3 19.2V system and its $69. It probably will not be used often but it will be handy for drilling between studs. The torque rating 150 In./Lbs. seems low but I would try it out to see how it performs with a 1" spade or whatever your plans are for cabling. If the drill struggles with that task then I would consider a corded close-quarter drill.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ace,
Just get one of these:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020104/19442/Drive-90-Right-Angle-Screw-Drive-Attachment.aspx

Mike Hawkins


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

Kevin, thanks. I already have a set of regular length spade bits that I thought I'd use. I never thought to look for stubby spade bits. I'll have to measure my drill to see if that combination will fit in between the studs.

aggrex. certainly trying it out on a scrap piece of wood would be the logical and fastest way to find out whether this will stall and die, or take days to drill a hole. but sears charges a restocking fee for opened items, so I'd like to avoid that if I end up exchanging. I might have to bite the bullet and just try it.

firehawk, have you used one of those before? I have heard bad things about them. That they are only good for driving, but for drilling, it's not rated for the torque and will eventually fall apart.

thanks for the ideas guys


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

What size holes are you pplanning to drill and what style of bit?
There should be a list of the tool's specifications someplace in the Sears info. Spade bits will bog down if they are too large for the rated power of the drill, but I have a battery powered Makita angle drill that works fine up to about 5/8 inch or 3/4. Depends also on what you are drilling into.
They definitely are slower than a Hole Hog the elect and plumbers use.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

not sure yet. haven't torn down the walls to expose what's underneath. I plan on upgrading the existing knob and tube. Maybe I can reuse some holes, but will probably have to drill at least some.

also gonna wire the house for tech (cat6, cable, phone) while i'm at it.


----------



## deidrea8 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you want the best power with a cordless line then I suggest you check out http://www.ingersollrandproducts.com/IS/category_nolinks.aspx-am_en-21016
Its the IQv series and its the best product. I have had mine for 5 years now.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

acerunner said:


> ........I never thought to look for stubby spade bits....


 Ace, You don't have to buy stubby bits. Just use a hacksaw to cut existing bits to length.

If you do not have a vise, just chuck them in your Craftsman Angle drill and saw away .
.


----------



## richardballast (Oct 18, 2009)

Ace,

Did you end up using the craftsman? If so, how did it work out for you?

I recommend the Dewalt cordless angle drill but it's quite a bit more expensive. (Thought it also has twice the torque.)

So I'm wondering how the craftsman worked out for you.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

I would go for the more heavy duty and higher torque one. I've bought gadgets before thinking that it'll be enough for my needs, only to find out much later that I would need a more high powered version.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The hidden cost of cordless tools is how many charge/discharge cycles you can get from your batteries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel-cadmium_battery

"NiCd batteries typically last longer, in terms of number of charge/discharge cycles, than other rechargeable batteries."


----------

